# War das ein 0190/0900-Rückruf?



## konstantin (24 März 2004)

Hallo, 

in unserer Firma habe ich heute auf dem Anrufbeantworter folgenden Anruf gefunden:

"...ausgelost und können damit einen nagelneuen Audi A4 Avant gewinnen. Bestätigen Sie Ihre Teilnahme durch drücken mit einer Null."

Danach erscheint auf dem Dispaly das Wort: "Pause" und man hört nichts mehr. 

Das hört sich nach einer Art 0190-Rückruf-Service an, wie dies im Dialerschutzforum bereits im letzten Jahr diskutiert wurde. Nun war aber bei uns niemand da.  Unser AB piept aber zweimal. Einmal am Anfang (Bitte sprechen) und einmal am Ende (Aufzeichnung beendet). Kann es nun sein, dass das 2. Piepen vom System am anderen Ende der Leitung als Drücken der Taste Null interpretiert werden könnte? Sind also jetzt schon Kosten entstanden?

Die Nummer des eingehenden Anrufs hat unsere Telefonanlage nicht anzeigen können. Da steht nur "Nummer unbekannt".

Grüße Konstantin


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

Lasst den Anruf am besten mal bis zur nächsten Rechnung drauf und löscht ihn nicht.
Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## johinos (24 März 2004)

Macht im Moment wohl die Runde: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38093&highlight=reise#38093

Telefonrechnung mit entsprechendem Abrechnungsposten bisher allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2004)

konstantin schrieb:
			
		

> Unser AB piept aber zweimal. Einmal am Anfang (Bitte sprechen) und einmal am Ende (Aufzeichnung beendet). Kann es nun sein, dass das 2. Piepen vom System am anderen Ende der Leitung als Drücken der Taste Null interpretiert werden könnte? Sind also jetzt schon Kosten entstanden?



Hi, nein, das normale piepen wird nicht als Null erkannt. (sonst würde dein Anrufbeantworter immer ferngespräche führen  )

drück doch mal die null am telefon. das sind 3 verschiedene Tonhöhen gleichzeitig. Um aber deine letzten bedenken zu beerdigen, folgender Tip:

Nimm dein Telefon und nimm nur den Hörer ab, halte die Sprechmuschel auf den Lautsprecher desd Anrufbeantworters und spiele das Band mit den Tönen ab. Wenn du danach immer noch das Freizeichen hörst, ist das ein sicheres Zeichen, das dein Anrufbeantworter nicht wählen kann.
So wie es eigentlich auch sein sollte.


----------



## konstantin (24 März 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo an alle, 

erstmal vielen Dank. Besonders die Nachricht von BenTigger hat uns etwas beruhigen können. Vielen Dank Heiko. Es ist wahrscheinlich das klügste erstmal den Anruf auf dem AB gespeichert zu lassen und abzuwarten, was in 4-5 Wochen da reinkommt. 

Grüße Konstantin


----------

